# c-Compiler für mac



## Roman91 (28. März 2008)

Moin!
ich bin auf der suche nach einen guten und kostenlosen c-compiler für mac.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

 mfg, gailtaler


----------



## zeja (11. April 2008)

Meinst du nur einen Compiler oder auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung?

Der gcc ist eigentlich für alle Umgebungen verfügbar: http://gcc.gnu.org/


----------



## Azi (11. April 2008)

Hiho!

Ja, GCC ist sogar auf der InstallationsDVD dabei (zumindest in Tiger).
Dort gibt es einen Ordner "Developer Tools" (o.Ä.), wo man alle wichtigen Pakete installieren kann.

Azi


----------

